# Herido de muerte / mortalmente herido



## solysombra

Hola: Si alguien es herido de muerte, ¿se puede curar?

¿Alguien puede decir de sí mismo "fui herido de muerte", o fui mortalmente herido"? (Se supone que fue herido de muerte, pero se salvó).

Por alguna razón me atrevería a decir que sí en el caso de "herido de muerte". "Mortalmente herido" ya no me parece...

Gracias mil

En realidad preferiría poner en el título: herido de muerte / mortalmente herido
pero no sé cómo cambiarlo...


----------



## Jonno

"Herido de muerte" y "mortalmente herido" no son sinónimos de "herido grave". Ambas expresiones significan que el sujeto no vivirá, debido a los daños causados por sus heridas.


----------



## Peón

Un fantasma podría decir indistintamente "*fui herido de muerte*" o "*fui mortalmente herido".  *También el personaje de alguna ópera, poco antes de morir y de cantar la mejor aria de la función.

Para mí ambas expresiones son iguales: la muerte es consecuencia inevitable de la herida. 

(El título "Mortalmente herido" con ese adverbio es bastante heterodoxo, pero original;  me recuerda al libro del siempre recordado Fogwill, "Matando enanos a garrotazos").

Saludos


----------



## solysombra

Jonno said:


> "Herido de muerte" y "mortalmente herido" no son sinónimos de "herido grave". Hambad expresiones significan que el sujeto no vivirá a causa de sus heridas.


 
Qué lástima... ¿Y no hay una palabra para un herido más grave que grave? Digamos que tenía muy pocas probabilidades de salvarse, pero se salvó.


----------



## Peón

Gravemente herido. (Pero me parece que suena feo para un título).


----------



## Jonno

¿Qué tal "al filo de la muerte" o algo así?


----------



## chileno

Para mí herido de muerte o mortalmente herido significa que ha quedado en estado crítico, que el resultado puede ser la muerte, pero podría salvarse. UCI (ICU)


----------



## Jonno

No estoy de acuerdo... y la Fundación del Español Urgente tampoco 

http://www.fundeu.es/consultas-H-herido-de-muerte-1035.html

Quizás en un sentido figurado pueda usarse, pero no es ese su significado.


----------



## Calambur

solysombra said:


> Hola: Si alguien es herido de muerte, ¿se puede curar?
> No -que yo sepa- aunque tal vez exista algún caso excepcional.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede decir de sí mismo "fui herido de muerte", o fui mortalmente herido"? (Se supone que fue herido de muerte, pero se salvó).
> Sería muy extraño que se hubiera salvado...
> 
> Alguien puede decir "fui gravemente herido" (y seguir vivo para contarlo, digo yo).


----------



## dexterciyo

"Herido de muerte" es que en ese momento no está muerto pero, tarde o temprano, lo estará. Por lo tanto, no se puede salvar.


----------



## solysombra

dexterciyo said:


> "Herido de muerte" es que en ese momento no está muerto pero, tarde o temprano, lo estará. Por lo tanto, no se puede salvar.


 
Perdón que sea tan macabra, pero de algún modo se puede decir que todos estamos heridos de muerte, porque en este momento no estamos muertos, pero tarde o temprano lo estaremos... 



Jonno said:


> No estoy de acuerdo... y la Fundación del Español Urgente tampoco
> 
> http://www.fundeu.es/consultas-H-herido-de-muerte-1035.html
> 
> Quizás en un sentido figurado pueda usarse, pero no es ese su significado.


 
Me gustó lo del español urgente; no lo conocía.



chileno said:


> Para mí herido de muerte o mortalmente herido significa que ha quedado en estado crítico, que el resultado puede ser la muerte, pero podría salvarse. UCI (ICU)


 
¡Estado crítico! Me viene muy bien, muchas gracias.


----------



## Calambur

solysombra said:


> ¡Estado crítico! Me viene muy bien, muchas gracias.


Bueno, pero "estado crítico" no es lo mismo que "herido de muerte". 
Del estado crítico es posible salir.


----------



## Jonno

> Perdón que sea tan macabra, pero de algún modo se puede decir que todos estamos heridos de muerte, porque en este momento no estamos muertos, pero tarde o temprano lo estaremos



No, a menos que consideres el corte del cordón umbilical en el propio nacimiento la herida causante de la muerte


----------



## Jonno

Calambur said:


> Bueno, pero "estado crítico" no es lo mismo que "herido de muerte".
> Del estado crítico es posible salir.



De eso se trata  El personaje se salva, por eso no le vale herido de muerte.


----------



## solysombra

Jonno said:


> De eso se trata  El personaje se salva, por eso no le vale herido de muerte.


 
Ahora estoy de acuerdo.



Jonno said:


> No, a menos que consideres el corte del cordón umbilical en el propio nacimiento la herida causante de la muerte


 
Sí... mis hermanos, siempre tan positivos, solían contarme un chiste parecido cuando era chica:

-Pobrecito, se va a morir...
-¿Por qué?¿Qué le pasó?
-Acaba de nacer...



Calambur said:


> Bueno, pero "estado crítico" no es lo mismo que "herido de muerte".
> Del estado crítico es posible salir.


 
Justamente. Necesitaba una expresión para alguien que estaba muy malherido, casi sin probabilidades de zafar, pero zafó.


----------



## Peón

solysombra said:


> Perdón que sea tan macabra, pero de algún modo se puede decir que todos estamos heridos de muerte, porque en este momento no estamos muertos, pero tarde o temprano lo estaremos...



Nada de macabra. Es la pura realidad.

Ya lo dijo Manrique:

"_Partimos cuando nascemos, 
andamos mientra vivimos, 
   e llegamos 
al tiempo que feneçemos; 
assí que cuando morimos, 
   descansamos._"


----------



## solysombra

Peón said:


> Nada de macabra. Es la pura realidad.
> 
> Ya lo dijo Manrique:
> 
> "_Partimos cuando nascemos, _
> _andamos mientra vivimos, _
> _e llegamos _
> _al tiempo que feneçemos; _
> _assí que cuando morimos, _
> _descansamos._"


 
Recuerde el alma dormida... La verdad es que siempre me gustó Manrique, desde el secundario, cuando lo conocí.


----------



## clares3

Hola
En los partes forenses suelen hacer referencia a heridas mortales de necesidad (imposibles de atajar aunque hubiera una UCI a mano) o incompatibles con la vida, y heridas que hubieran causado la muerte de no mediar tratamiento médico.
Parece que lo que pretendes es describir la situación de quien estuvo al borde de la muerte pero milagrosamente se salvó. No creo que se pueda decir con una sola palabra, más bien será precisa toda una frase para expresar una idea tan compleja. Alguien que entró en muerte clínica y luego abandonó ese estado de milagro, inesperadamente, contra todo pronóstico, etc.


----------



## chileno

Correcto. Entiendo todo eso, pero me parece loco pensar en mal herido solamente...

le dispararon en el corazón y está "mal herido"

crítico está super bien.

Pero nunca herido de muerte, nah...una bala en el corazón es solo un raspón... ah! y la bala está alojada en el corazón y hay sangre por doquier!

Pero no teman! No es herida de muerte, está en estado "crítico" solamente...



Deberíamos pedirle a la RAE que invente una frase o palabra que indique este estado tan efímero, para que al poco tiempo de dada la palabra la podamos tergiversar a nuestra "manera" regionalmente y poder despotricar acerca del asunto de la tergiversación en WR. 

hmmm? 

EDIT:

escribí antes de leer a clares. (solo para *aclarar*)


----------



## solysombra

clares3 said:


> Hola
> En los partes forenses suelen hacer referencia a heridas mortales de necesidad (imposibles de atajar aunque hubiera una UCI a mano) o incompatibles con la vida, y heridas que hubieran causado la muerte de no mediar tratamiento médico.
> Parece que lo que pretendes es describir la situación de quien estuvo al borde de la muerte pero milagrosamente se salvó. No creo que se pueda decir con una sola palabra, más bien será precisa toda una frase para expresar una idea tan compleja. Alguien que entró en muerte clínica y luego abandonó ese estado de milagro, inesperadamente, contra todo pronóstico, etc.


 


chileno said:


> Correcto. Entiendo todo eso, pero me parece loco pensar en mal herido solamente...
> 
> le dispararon en el corazón y está "mal herido"
> 
> crítico está super bien.
> 
> Pero nunca herido de muerte, nah...una bala en el corazón es solo un raspón... ah! y la bala está alojada en el corazón y hay sangre por doquier!
> 
> Pero no teman! No es herida de muerte, está en estado "crítico" solamente...
> 
> 
> 
> Deberíamos pedirle a la RAE que invente una frase o palabra que indique este estado tan efímero, para que al poco tiempo de dada la palabra la podamos tergiversar a nuestra "manera" regionalmente y poder despotricar acerca del asunto de la tergiversación en WR.
> 
> hmmm?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> escribí antes de leer a clares. (solo para *aclarar*)


 
Para mí, alguien cuyo estado es crítico, está casi que ya se muere, a menos que los médicos logren salvarle la vida. Es como estar herido de muerte, con la posibilidad de reponerse


----------



## chileno

solysombra said:


> Para mí, alguien cuyo estado es crítico, está casi que ya se muere, a menos que los médicos logren salvarle la vida. Es como estar herido de muerte, con la posibilidad de reponerse


 
Así es como lo tomo yo también, chambreadito.


----------



## William Stein

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Acabo de ver este subtítulo en TV5Monde:El soldado cae herido de muerte
 Es comprehensible? Creo que quieren decir "El soldado cae mortalmente herido/cae muerto de heridas"


----------



## Jonno

**** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)

"Muerto de heridas" no se usa.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

_herido de muerte_ me parece de lo más normal. Generalmente indica que termina muriéndose, pero en rigor indica que ha recibido una herida que puede ser mortal.

_mortalmente herido_ me parece una buena alternativa.

_muerto de heridas_, no es una forma que se use por acá, pero supongo que en contexto se entendería, el significado es ligeramente diferente... porque es claro que ya está muerto... no, que se va a morir.


----------



## William Stein

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> _herido de muerte_ me parece de lo más normal. Generalmente indica que termina muriéndose, pero en rigor indica que ha recibido una herida que puede ser mortal.
> 
> _mortalmente herido_ me parece una buena alternativa.
> 
> _muerto de heridas_, no es una forma que se use por acá, pero supongo que en contexto se entendería, el significado es ligeramente diferente... porque es claro que ya está muerto... no, que se va a morir.



Gracias, no la había eschuchado. No entiendo muy bien la lógica de esa expresión. En "herido de bala", por example, herido = resultado, de=por, bala = agente. La misma fórmula funciona con "muerto de un balazo". La formula no funciona con "herido da muerte" a menos que "muerte" sea personificada (la Muerte hiríó a la víctima)


----------



## Jonno

No es el mismo caso. En "herido de bala" estás explicando la causa de la herida. Pero "herido de muerte" es una expresión diferente, aunque aparentemente la construcción sea la misma. Lo que indica es la consecuencia de la herida, no su causa.


----------



## Fernando

William Stein said:


> Gracias, no la había eschuchado. No entiendo muy bien la lógica de esa expresión. En "herido de bala", por example, herido = resultado, de=por, bala = agente. La misma fórmula funciona con "muerto de un balazo". La formula no funciona con "herido da muerte" a menos que "muerte" sea personificada (la Muerte hiríó a la víctima)



Tiene la misma lógica que herido/enfermo/afectado de gravedad, herido de pronóstico reservado, herido de muerte.


----------



## William Stein

Fernando said:


> Tiene la misma lógica que herido/enfermo/afectado de gravedad, herido de pronóstico reservado, herido de muerte.



Entiendo gracias. Es un poco como el genitivo de descripción en Latín: femina magnae sapientiae = mujer de gran sabidoría


----------



## olimpia91

_Cae herido de muerte _es lo mismo que  decir  _Cae mortalmente herido, _o menos poéticamente_ Cae muerto por una herida;_ significa morir el el acto, no después, además se aclara la causa de muerte, una herida, no se trata de caer muerto por un susto o por ataque al corazón.


----------



## William Stein

olimpia91 said:


> _Cae herido de muerte _es lo mismo que  decir  _Cae mortalmente herido, _o menos poéticamente_ Cae muerto por una herida;_ significa morir el el acto, no después, además se aclara la causa de muerte, una herida, no se trata de caer muerto por un susto o por ataque al corazón.



Gracias por los detalles, femina magnae sapientiae 

Talvez viene directamente del Latín vulnus mortis (herida de la muerte) = un golpe fatal  
*vulnus - Wiktionnaire




*

fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/vulnus‎

*vulnus mortis*. coup mortel [golpe fatal]

Así que una persona herida de muerte sería una persona que ha sufrido un golpe fatal


----------



## flljob

solysombra said:


> Qué lástima... ¿Y no hay una palabra para un herido más grave que grave? Digamos que tenía muy pocas probabilidades de salvarse, pero se salvó.



*Gravísimo*. ¿Por qué complicarnos más la existencia si partimos cuando nacemos y solo descansamos cuando morimos?

Saludos


----------



## Cal inhibes

Según la lógica seguida en este hilo por muchos de los ilustres foreros y por los del Español Urgente, no se puede decir que alguien está herido de muerte, porque podría no morir y eso nadie lo sabe de antemano, o sea antes de que ya esté muerto. Así que es una frase completamente inútil. Solo se podría decir: mi amigo está herido, probablemente de muerte. Su herida es probablemente mortal. Nunca podré decir: mi amigo tiene una herida mortal porque, si no se muere, los del Español Urgente me dirán que no uso bien el español.
Ahora bien, si digo que tenía una herida mortal y se murió, dirán que esa es una perogrullada.
Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Cal, no te entiendo. 

Nadie sabe nada de antemano, de forma que cualquier afirmación sobre el futuro es un brindis al sol. Sin necesidad de ser físico cuántico, el futuro se mueve en el terreno de lo probable. 

Si yo fuese herido encontraría utilísimo que el médico me informase si estoy herido de muerte y lo único que me queda es prepararme para el bien morir o estoy sólo herido gravemente, en cuyo caso le urgiré, por los medios que más se presten al caso, a que me cure.


----------



## William Stein

Fernando said:


> Cal, no te entiendo.
> 
> Nadie sabe nada de antemano, de forma que cualquier afirmación sobre el futuro es un brindis al sol. Sin necesidad de ser físico cuántico, el futuro se mueve en el terreno de lo probable.
> 
> Si yo fuese herido encontraría utilísimo que el médico me informase si estoy herido de muerte y lo único que me queda es prepararme para el bien morir o estoy sólo herido gravemente, en cuyo caso le urgiré, por los medios que más se presten al caso, a que me cure.



De todos modos te rematan mostrandote la factura!


----------



## cbrena

Ea, que se sigan prestando los medios suficientes (y tan necesarios medios) para que un herido de muerte no pase a ser un muerto de forma irremediable.


----------



## William Stein

cbrena said:


> Ea, que se sigan prestando los medios suficientes y tan necesarios medios para que un herido de muerte no pase a ser un muerto de forma irremediable.


Entonces para Ud. una persona "herida de muerte" no va necesariamente morir, verdad? Talvez sea una diferencia entre paises pero la conclusión de la primera página de este hilo parece ser que "herido de muerte" = "que ha recibido un golpe fatal", o sea que ya no hay remedio


----------



## Gabriel

Cal inhibes said:


> Según la lógica seguida en este hilo por muchos de los ilustres foreros y por los del Español Urgente, no se puede decir que alguien está herido de muerte, porque podría no morir y eso nadie lo sabe de antemano, o sea antes de que ya esté muerto.


De hecho, yo sólo recuerdo haber escuchado esas frases de personas que ya están muertas.

"El conductor resultó mortalmente herido y falleció camino al hospital."


----------



## Gabriel

solysombra said:


> Perdón que sea tan macabra, pero de algún modo se puede decir que todos estamos heridos de muerte, porque en este momento no estamos muertos, pero tarde o temprano lo estaremos...


O para hacerlo más depresivo, podemos citar al gran filósofo quien dijo:

"La vida es una breve interrupción de la inexistencia." (mi ignoto hermano)

Perdón por salirme del tema.


----------



## Lord Darktower

No le den más vueltas, hombre. _Herido de muerte _es una *frase echa *y significa lo mismo que _mortalmente herido: _​que tiene una herida que, inexorablemente, le producirá la muerte. Nos pongamos como nos pongamos porque la literatura es así.


----------



## cbrena

William Stein said:


> Entonces para Ud. una persona "herida de muerte" no va necesariamente morir, verdad? Talvez sea una diferencia entre paises pero la conclusión de la primera página de este hilo parece ser que "herido de muerte" = "que ha recibido un golpe fatal", o sea que ya no hay remedio


Para Manrique (poeta) estaría a punto de descansar. Para John Ford (cineasta) es el momento para esa frase _para el recuerdo_. Para cualquier médico, el momento de poner toda la carne en el asador. Para la Fundéu (¿respondones urgentes?) es un paso previo, cuestión de tiempo. Para mí, ¿a quién le importa? 

Saludos.


----------



## Gabriel

William Stein said:


> Entonces para Ud. una persona "herida de muerte" no va necesariamente morir, verdad?


Claro. Lo mismo que si Shcwarzenegger te mira a los ojos y te dice "hasta la vista, baby". Quién sabe, quizá te salves...


----------



## William Stein

Gabriel said:


> Claro. Lo mismo que si Shcwarzenegger te mira a los ojos y te dice "hasta la vista, baby". Quién sabe, quizá te salves...



Si hay que aguantar la vista de Schwarzenegger para toda la eternidad prefiero la nada.


----------



## Vampiro

"Herido de muerte" significa que va a palmar irremediablemente o que ya palmó, porque la mayoría de las veces la frase se usa a toro pasado:
_Fue entonces cuando sonó un disparo y el Negro cayó herido de muerte_.  (R.I.P.)
_El occiso se encontró de pronto en medio del fuego cruzado y cayó herido de muerte_. (R.I.P.)

Si la frase se llega a usar en presente ("_Los médicos siguen trabajando, pero me temo que está herido de muerte_") es mejor que vayan comprando gladiolos.
_


----------

